# Meeces



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Here are some meeces that I've either produced, or bought/sold from/to other breeders in the past month.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

aww too cute what type is the first pic? and is the pied fawn? an angora?


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks!  The first pic is a silver texel buck, all the broken recessive yellows are angoras, yes.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

cool too cute.


----------



## pawprint_heart (Jan 3, 2011)

awww I love the wee mouse in the last photo :love


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your photo makes my texel look so good. :lol: 
They look like they're doing great, hope you're enjoying them. 

That brindle looks greasy, was it in a large litter?
Looks like it isn't getting cleaned properly.


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm loving them  They are sooo cute! The FH male is so sweet and handlable :love1

I don't have any brindles.. which mouse are you talking about? All the broken RYs were bucks that came from a litter of 5. I'm assuming it looks greasy because when I pulled them out to take pictures, they just got done being groomed by the mom. That's also why in some pictures their coats were pushed the opposite way, and why it's spikey in one spot and not in the other. XD


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

pawprint_heart said:


> awww I love the wee mouse in the last photo :love


 I did too  I sold him roughly a little over a week after he was weaned and showing lots of growing progress. I gave the owner his food and informed her about the do's and don'ts, and she sent me a text a week after she bought him saying he died. :wallbash First she told me she had no idea how, or why. Then I started prying information out of her and finally realized her huge mistake. She had bought a Petco mouse, and put him in the same tank; apparently the petco mouse was sick and they both died. =_=


----------

